# Carbon Pig to An Aluminum Rocket



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

I had One of these It was a Pig. No responce and 18 pounds
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3293785897/" title="The OT 02 by normbilt, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3399/3293785897_8481429a99_o.jpg" width="1024" height="760" alt="The OT 02" /></a>

Sold the Orange frame and put the Parts onthe Zebra Frame

Climbs like a Mountain Lions, And Fast as a Cheetah weigh 16lbs


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Both are pigs IMO.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

how come that old allez frame is lighter than the tarmac? my 2009 roubaix elite frame is 200 grams lighter than the 2009 E5 allez frame, i love the stripey paint job


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

How much do you way that 2lbs on the bike make difference?


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

id be very happy if my bike weighed 18 pounds, its over 20 as it stands


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

darkest_fugue said:


> how come that old allez frame is lighter than the tarmac? my 2009 roubaix elite frame is 200 grams lighter than the 2009 E5 allez frame, i love the stripey paint job


Thats no Allez that's A S-WORKS Columbus E5 AEROTEC, fully double-butted,Frame

I picked it up last year. Brand New in Box Its the Aqua Sapone Team Color
Signature Mario Cippolinni

I weigh 145lbs and two pounds is alot It accually is 15.9lbs.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Normbilt said:


> Thats no Allez that's A S-WORKS Columbus E5 AEROTEC, fully double-butted,Frame
> 
> I picked it up last year. Brand New in Box Its the Aqua Sapone Team Color
> Signature Mario Cippolinni
> ...


Is it though? The CF bike is 11% of your complete weight going up hill. Remember its you and the bike . The Aluminum bike is 9.8%, so you have a drop of a little over 1% of complete total weight when you take everything you are pedaling into account. I always find it funny when people think they can actually tell a bike is heavier when they are riding. Unless you are going from a loaded touring (or in my case patrol) bike that weighs 40+ lbs to a 16 lb rocket, I think people are detecting stiffness issues and more often than that simply preference issues in terms of preferred snappiness, road feel etc.

My guess is going to be that you simply prefer the "snappiness" and road feel of the Aluminum. I felt the same with my old Colnago Master Light when I first went to a CF frame, a Merlin Proteus. That was even less intuitive because the Colnago was clearly heavier, flexier in the BB, BUT I still felt faster on it. I am glad you found a bike that feels better to you, but I think calling the Tarmac a Pig in comparison to the E5 is a little off is all.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

badge118 said:


> Is it though? The CF bike is 11% of your complete weight going up hill. Remember its you and the bike . The Aluminum bike is 9.8%, so you have a drop of a little over 1% of complete total weight when you take everything you are pedaling into account. I always find it funny when people think they can actually tell a bike is heavier when they are riding. Unless you are going from a loaded touring (or in my case patrol) bike that weighs 40+ lbs to a 16 lb rocket, I think people are detecting stiffness issues and more often than that simply preference issues in terms of preferred snappiness, road feel etc.
> 
> My guess is going to be that you simply prefer the "snappiness" and road feel of the Aluminum. I felt the same with my old Colnago Master Light when I first went to a CF frame, a Merlin Proteus. That was even less intuitive because the Colnago was clearly heavier, flexier in the BB, BUT I still felt faster on it. I am glad you found a bike that feels better to you, but I think calling the Tarmac a Pig in comparison to the E5 is a little off is all.


Maybe Pig was a little harsh. But after riding a Handmade steel frame I feel that Carbon frames are not the best bang for buck, Sure I could have got a Tarmac SL but at was price. I used to be a Big Retro Groch and maybe some what still am.

If I choose to go for a long Ride 60 plus, I'll Take My Handmade steel Bike. 
That vs The Tarmac I feel the steel bike in my opinion felt better and was less than a pound different The Tarmac with Sram Force vs The Gunnar Roadhound with 9 speed Dura Ace. When I took the Force off the Tarmac and put it on the S-WORKS it was A Lot Different. I'll take the S-Works out for a Fast 40 miler, when time is short.


----------

